# Anyone own a mini Rex?



## bobasmomma (Apr 15, 2012)

I I'm choosing another bun to add to the family and found a mini Rex who I immediately loved the look of (personality matters more though). What are your impressions of mini Rex's ?


----------



## la~la~land (Apr 15, 2012)

I own several  They're by far my favorite breed. All of mine are love bugs :love:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 15, 2012)

I own two and have bred Mini Rex for the past 5 years. They are definitely an amazing breed.  Lovable, small, soft.  My buck doesn't mind little kids at all. He lets them torment him and hold him and grab at him and pet him. He's definitely a lover and has such a great personality. 

Emily


----------



## patches2593 (Apr 15, 2012)

i have a mini Rex PART mini lop and i love him more than an ordinary mini lop that I've had before. i love the fur. usual mini Rex fur I'm not a fan of. i don't really care for that velvety plush fur. watch out since they are prone to having foot diseases since they have little fur on their feet. also, like mine, they can get sore hocks. otherwise they are SO nice and cute and lovable and need lots of blankets!!!!!! mine loves them. he'll snuggle in them and he loves my sisters gigantic robe! he push up the robe with his nose when the robes laying on the bed and then he'll try to get under it and usually he'll end up shocking himself when i touch him > definitely would rather have mini Rex PART mini lop rather than a mini lop even though your looking for just a mini Rex.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 15, 2012)

All 3 of ours have been adorable.


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 15, 2012)

Both of the rabbits I've shared my life with have been mini-Rexes. 

The first, Scone MacBunny, was my first experience with rabbits. From the moment my son brought him home I was struck by Scone's intelligence and personality. For seven-and-a-half years he was a loving and much loved companion. 







My present bunny, Natasha Rabbitova, is every bit as smart as Scone was, and is packed full of personality and attitude. She's very different from Scone in many ways, but every bit as loving - and her fur is even softer than his was, if such a thing is possible.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 16, 2012)

Ghirardelli is a mini rex and a therapy rabbit. He is such a clown and loves to make me laugh. He is super smart and has been easy to tech tricks because he is obsessed with food. Gary takes exellent care of his bunwife, who has special needs. As long as you watch the feet they are wonderful companions.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Apr 16, 2012)

I've had 2 mini rexes and they're really amazing bunnies. They've great if you want a bunloaf who will sit there in a blob on your lap waiting just to be pet. (That's what mine does at least :biggrin: ) She's never too interested in running around if there's a chance she could be getting pet instead.


----------



## Nela (Apr 16, 2012)

All the mini-rex I have met have made a lasting impression... They are something wonderful for sure. Of course, all bunnies can be great. For me, perhaps it's because my heartbunny was a mini-rex, but this breed holds a special place in my heart.


----------



## qtipthebun (Apr 16, 2012)

I love my mini-rex. She's such a snugglebug, and really gentle. So far the cutest, silliest bunny I've had (and the only mini-rex). Plus, they're so super soft that everyone who pets them is shocked.


----------



## candykittten (Apr 18, 2012)

If I get to choose my next bunny (and it doesn't choose me), it will be a Rex type


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 19, 2012)

My Maximus and Mabel are Mini Rexes, as was their mom Nomi, and Phoebe Mae is half Mini Rex. Now M, M and N may have had similar personalities because they were related, but they are/were all very, very energetic and nosy bunnies and all love(d) attention. Nomi was super duper smart, Mabel seems slightly smarter than average, and Maximus seems average. My experience is that Mini Rexes are very fun bunnies that are chock full of personality and great it finding mischief!


----------

